# Springer Pup-questions re grooming???



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I have another thread describing the fact that my 8month old Springer vomited a large matt of hair- about 5" long and as as wide as a fat saugage. My poor Rio had a bad day for sure and we are very lucky she didn't obstruct.

I am not clipping her coat because I want her hair to grow in naturally. She is not going to be shown but she is so beautiful I would like to see how she looks. A friend has been doing some basic grooming with her. We were instructed to towel dry her to keep her coat from going too wavy. Her coat is getting longer and top pieces tend to be frizzy and fly away. They don't feel soft-rather kind of brittle. The rest of her coat is beautiful. She is on Solid gold Puppy plus seameal.

Do Springers get hairballs regularly??? Will her coat he too hard to handle full legnth if not being shown, and not being a groomer myself? I need a little direction because if I am doing something wrong with her, I really don't want her to get sick again over hairballs. I brush/comb.clean ears almost daily.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

you may want to contact your breeder or a local breeder in your area and see if they would be willing to do a grooming session with the both of you.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes I will do that. My breeder has been wonderful but she is in the process of moving -when I get her new info I will talk about this issue.
This really shook me up due to the fact she was sick all day and then finally vomiting such a large amount of hair.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

have you got a good photo of her showing her hair - will give us a better idea of what hair needs tidying.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

This photo shows the frizzies she gets along her back. Her coat is soft and shiny for the most part. Her "frizzies" comb but never go flat. I think she needs them cut off-but how do you do that without changing the length of the hair-it will be shorter than the undercoat? 











I am wondering if it is this hair that she licks creating the hairball!!!










Rio is looking very regal!!! You can see her coat and the wave happening.


----------



## Fluffypoms (Dec 7, 2007)

My dog has done this too. If he manages to get near some hair on the grooming shop floor he'll eat it, usually it results in a hair sausage being found the next day in the house somewhere. Are you sure there is no fluff or hair she could have eaten rather than licking her own coat?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Fluffypoms-

I am with my dog most of the time. I have another dog who is a Standard Schnauzer. She doesn't shed much. I guess it could be possible that she got into hair from omewhere- it just all looked like her brown and white coat.
As she gets older she will probably lose her puppy coat. I will just have to be diligent with combing and hope for the best!!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i just wanted to clarify that towel drying causes wavy hair. the only way to get the straight hair is to hand dry the dog completely with a force dryer, or stand dryer.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Purplex15. So then if I keep her hair natural (not clipped) it will be wavy and fly away as it grows. The only way to stop this is by a dryer. When Springers are shown regularly I guess this is what they do to make the coat so gorgeous. I guess I need to decide how to keep her coat keeping this in mind. Do you know how old a pup will be when their coat is fully grown in?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Springers can also be put into a specific trim that gets rid of that fuzzy back hair... This pattern can be set with a 10, 7, or 5 blade...it all depends on your preference. 

Springers that are shown have the fuzzy stuff stripped out, and when they are partially dry, they have a 'coat' put on, to flatten the curly back hair...atleast that is what some of the breeders I know do.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

ok - if shes not being shown (remind me has she been spayed?) then I think I would manage that with a coat king - you could handstrip it but it would be fairly time consuming, coatkinging will remove the bulk and help it lay flatter, shed probably need a touch up with thiners (least ways she would if I groomed her) but not knowing your grooming experience i would say go with the coat king to sttart off with.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks DivaDog- Rio has been spayed and she won't be shown. I think she is a knock-out but I didn't want to delay the spaying or deal with the heat cycles. I am going to work at making her look fab for representing the breed well! I will have to research coatkinging-never heard of it before. Excellent-thanks


----------



## jgjh151 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry to post is something so old, but this is a great looking pup, any pics of her now all grown up? Kinda looks like our ESS.


----------

